# 4noggins - Catamount



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Description:

Ripe Virginia tobaccos, Black Cavendish, & Toasted Cavendish are combined to create a complex, mild smoking experience. The aroma is an elegant vanilla with a hint of cherry. Toasting the Cavendish locks in the natural sweet tobacco flavor and eliminates any tongue bite. A great mild aromatic as well as a wife pleaser. 

I enjoyed this tobacco very much. When it arrived it was a little on the wet side, but a little time airing out took care of that. When I opened the bag I was hit with the smell of cherry, and only a slight hint of vanilla. 

I set off to my backyard with smoking equipment and mp3 player in hand. I packed it into my favorite corncob. Packing was easy as was lighting. 
The description calls this a mild aromatic. I would place it in the medium aromatic range.

Overall it is sweet, but not goopy. I got no hint of of gurgling or tounge bite. The cherry and vanilla toppings were quite obvious and I could taste them all the way to the bottom of the bowl. I can't really tell anything about a room note, but I have received a few compliments from passers-by when I smoke this as I walk. 

I was a bit apprehensive in trying out a 'house blend', but my apprehension was unfounded. This one gets a solid 8/10 from me.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice review, thanks!! Another to add to my "To Get" list!! :tu


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

I got a small sample of this with an order I placed from these guys. I would agree with your review.Good stuff!


----------

